# Best vitamin supplements for growing a heathy fish



## ironjaws (Jan 19, 2004)

Just wondering what people on the board thought about giving oral vitamins to their piranha. My piranha looks flabby and wants to start a new routine. I told him plenty of exercise and a well balanced diet. He said he wanted juice and I said to just take vitamins supplements. I told him to come here for answers. He said he wants to be an ultimate fighter one day. True story. Please help me out so I can manage my Hurcules to victory.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

get a powerhead, and some low fat foods!!!


----------



## cooldudectd (Mar 4, 2004)

First of all, if your fish is talking to you, it is you who needs the help.









I don't think anything besides the best of foods is neccesary for your P. Stay away from feeder fish and try Hikari Carnivore Sinking Pellets. They are packed with protein and lots of good stuff.

Have you reviewed the pinned topic in this forum area on feeding your piranha?


----------



## ironjaws (Jan 19, 2004)

Yes we have. Very informative.

More input please.

Please don't make him resort to steroids.


----------



## ironjaws (Jan 19, 2004)

And oh yeah, illnino, Hurcules is pushing though major pounds of current already. He eats adult Hydrocynus Goliath like minnows. We are going to work on penetrating to salt water soon. Heavyweight fights are with makos and hammerheads.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

are you raiseing fish for fighting


----------



## Red Bellied Bad Ass (May 25, 2003)

you could try taking a chunk of meat, slitting the side open with a knife and slipping a vitamin pill in. If he swallows it whole he will get the vitamin in his stomach without realizing it. I used to try that trick with my dog years ago, may work with fish too.


----------



## cooldudectd (Mar 4, 2004)

> are you raiseing fish for fighting


I'm thinking that is his plan.

I would offer him no more advise and not aid him in any way.

Raising an animal to fight is immoral and wrong.


----------



## rufus (Jan 6, 2004)

wrong forum if you want to raise your p to fight, we are hobbyists here. frankly i hope you change your mind about all this because it is absolutely stupid (IMO)


----------



## rufus (Jan 6, 2004)

and no, human vitamins like centrum are not a good idea for fish...


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

> Please don't make him resort to steroids.


I say go for it. If pro athletes can use it, so can your fish


----------



## cooldudectd (Mar 4, 2004)

> I say go for it. If pro athletes can use it, so can your fish


That is a ridiculous statement. Would you like me to explain why?

Athletes can make their own decisions to take supplements. Your fish (or any animal you brought into your home) cannot.

If you think giving your fish steroids is a good idea, you should go away along with the idiot that started this post.


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

> That is a ridiculous statement. Would you like me to explain why?
> 
> Athletes can make their own decisions to take supplements. Your fish (or any animal you brought into your home) cannot.
> 
> If you think giving your fish steroids is a good idea, you should go away along with the idiot that started this post.


First of all RELAX, maybe I should have left a J/K or how about a :nod: for people like you who take in everything they read LITERALLY. Somebody woke up on the wrong side of the bed today.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2004)

I don't know about fish, but for reptiles, certain vitamins taken in excess are toxic such as Vitamins D and A. I would guess that it's hard to dose vitamins for fish and you could accidently poison your fish trying to feed them a multi-vitamin.

[Edit] Here's alink to Vita-Chem, a vitamin supplement made specifically for fish:
Vita Chem for Freshwater


----------

